# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  νεοσσοι απο τους ταχυδρομους μου

## n-i-k-o-s

σημερα που πηγα να ταισω τα ταχυδρομικα μου περιστερια ειδα οτι καπιοι νεοσσοι βγηκαν απο το αυγο τους.τα περιμενα πως και πως.αυτην την εβδομαδα εφτιαχνα το κουμασι και κοιτουσα οσο γινετε να τα ενοχλω πιο λιγο.σχεδον το τελιωσα.θα σας δειξω φωτο απο τους νεοσους.

----------


## pedrogall

Καλοριζικοι Νικο να τους χαιρεσαι. Τελος της αλλης εβδομαδας παιρνω κι εγω τους δικους μου. Ειναι οι πρωτοι νεοσσοι που βγαζεις; Βαλε φωτο να τους δουμε.  ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

φιλοι μου μεσα στο κουμασι δεν βγηκαν καλα οι φωτο.εχω 6 νεοσσους αλλα μπορεσα να βγαλω φωτο μονο τους δυο.αυτη φαινονται καλα στην φωτο.δειτε.

----------


## pedrogall

Δειτε και τους δικους μου νεοσσους. Ειναι παπαγαλοι [Μισιρακια].

----------


## Niva2gr

Παιδιά, να σας ζήσουν τα μικρά! Είνα καταπληκτικά!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Νίκο όταν τα έχεις απο μικρά τα χαϊδεύεις σαν τους παπαγάλους η σε φοβούνται;

----------

